# Out of H20???



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting article on exposing H20 in the expansion draft....

http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/columns-0/1086497493226680.xml

I dont understand his point though of the risk of leaving him exposed.Dave Allesandro claims that the Bobcats could pick him and immediately send him to a Denver or Utah for picks...I find it hard to believe that anyone is going to pick up 18 million in cap space for H20 ...

Would you protect H20?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There is no risk to leaving Houston unprotected. In reality, the risk is in protecting him -- I mean, what if Charlotte actually wanted to pick him (for whatever reason) but he wasn't available? Instead of dumping one of the very worst contracts in basketball, you're stuck with Houston's $57 million remaining dollars.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Not only that but I think if he were taken we'd get a trade exemption equal to his salary, which is 17.5 next year. Meaning if he's taken I believe we can offer 17.5M of cap relief to a club for that much in contracts.

C'mon down Tracy McGrady...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Bobcats won't take him until they get some indication he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

And they'd only take him if they knew they could pass him on to someone else. But if a team did want him, it's a way for them to acquire him without having to meet the CBA requirement that salaries match, so they could get him without having to give up good players in the process.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if they took houston, the rest of their team would have to have almost nobody with over a million dollar salary.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> So, Strickland can admit only this much, before we get to saber-rattling time: "I've been in this business for 23 years," he said, "and I know organizations will do what's in the best interest of the club."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! EVEN HIS MANAGER IS ESSENTIALLY ADMITTING HE IS AN OVERPRICED P.O.S.! :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! EVEN HIS MANAGER IS ESSENTIALLY ADMITTING HE IS AN OVERPRICED P.O.S.! :laugh: :grinning:


Pretty much. :laugh: God I hope when Allen Houston is a FA, that the Knicks do not try and trade him. Let his deal expire.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I would do it. Houston's ego is not one where he would feel slighted by the team if left unprotected as someone like Iverson would feel. 


But even still they Knicks still have Tim Thomas' contract, Penny Hardaway, Shandon Anderson.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Leave him unprotected...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Not only that but I think if he were taken we'd get a trade exemption equal to his salary, which is 17.5 next year. Meaning if he's taken I believe we can offer 17.5M of cap relief to a club for that much in contracts.


Oak,if that is true then it is a no brainer...no way do you protect him..or penny


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

this would be nice if the bobcats really wanted him. what we could do is tell them that we will leave houston unexposed to them if they take hardaway off us as well. that is over 25 mil to use on an exception! come on down kobe!! oh ya and you too tracy!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

fat chance tho


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

when you think about it realistically for a nano second,what team in their right mind would pay 18 million for H20???

I have a question...If a guy retires due to injury,is their a max amount of relief you get and do you have to use it or lose it?? I vaguely remeber layden screwing it up with LJ


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> when you think about it realistically for a nano second,what team in their right mind would pay 18 million for H20???
> 
> I have a question...If a guy retires due to injury,is their a max amount of relief you get and do you have to use it or lose it?? I vaguely remeber layden screwing it up with LJ


I don't remember exactly either, but if that player still has a contract, it doesn't come off your cap for two years I believe. Insurance will also pay for 80% of the contract if that player doesn't play more then 10 games during those two years.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*more info*

anyone who knows anything about the internet should know to take all info with a grain of salt. That being said there's some more details surrounding the Houston unprotected issue here...

http://knicks.realgm.com/

Really though, Crawford ain't gonna make us better, not by a long shot. If Isiah wants to do better than a first round sweep he's gotta be real creative and get another bona fide star, in his prime, without question marks. Zeke has a damn tough job!!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Remember what H20 use to be, video clip


----------

